# Looking for crew mates



## chloerow2 (11 mo ago)

Hi! I’m looking for anyone who knew my dad Ian Rowlands, on any of the ships like the Drupa, Halia, Partula or the Limatula! I’m his daughter and I’m hoping to find maybe some pictures or anything from that time. He lost his when my grandad (his dad) died a couple of years ago. He was on these ships in the late 70s/early 80s. 

Thank you so much.


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

chloerow2 said:


> Hi! I’m looking for anyone who knew my dad Ian Rowlands, on any of the ships like the Drupa, Halia, Partula or the Limatula! I’m his daughter and I’m hoping to find maybe some pictures or anything from that time. He lost his when my grandad (his dad) died a couple of years ago. He was on these ships in the late 70s/early 80s.
> 
> Thank you so much.


By the sound of the ships names he must have been with "Joe shell", I,m sure someone on here will come up with some pieces.


----------



## chloerow2 (11 mo ago)

taffe65 said:


> By the sound of the ships names he must have been with "Joe shell", I,m sure someone on here will come up with some pieces.


Thank you so much! He has been on so many ships but these were the first ones. He was around 19-21 at this point. He misses his days at sea so much as he stopped when I was born in 2001. I think he made more friends on some than others


----------



## RobertWeeks (Feb 23, 2021)

chloerow2 said:


> Hi! I’m looking for anyone who knew my dad Ian Rowlands, on any of the ships like the Drupa, Halia, Partula or the Limatula! I’m his daughter and I’m hoping to find maybe some pictures or anything from that time. He lost his when my grandad (his dad) died a couple of years ago. He was on these ships in the late 70s/early 80s.
> 
> Thank you so much.


Shell Tankers (UK) have an excellent facebook page. It is a well run page and much read - a good beginning, and probable someone will know him.


----------



## chloerow2 (11 mo ago)

RobertWeeks said:


> Shell Tankers (UK) have an excellent facebook page. It is a well run page and much read - a good beginning, and probable someone will know him.


Ahh! I can’t thank you enough.


----------

